# Sigelei 100+ Fix for sticking button



## Alex (10/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

Did not know this was an issue, can't say mine has ever done it but nice to know there is a fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------

